# Spruce Sanding



## psychoguy42 (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm new to woodworking. There is a piece of spruce I am sanding and it isn't coming out quite right because there are ripples of different colors of the wood between the grains and I'm not sure how to fix it. I have sanded it to 320 but can't get rid of them. Here is a picture for reference: http://imgur.com/F2Y4uew. The problem area is on the left. Thank you very much.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, that's wood for you. It's natural, not perfectly uniform.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

That's a pretty piece of Spruce. I like the coloring and figure in it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The site is down where you have the picture so I can't see the image. You have to be careful sanding spruce. An electric sander, including a random orbital sander will eat out the soft part of the wood and will leave a texture which will only be visible when you put a finish on it. Going to 320 grit I'm afraid you will have this. I normally sand it with 80 grit paper and then a little with 180 grit and put a finish on it. Any leveling is better done in the finish than the wood.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Just a couple of thoughts. Spruce has very distinctly different summer and winter growth rings. As you've noticed, the wider rings are very soft and the narrower, darker rings are harder. In order to have a shot at making them the same level, you need to use a block when sanding. In this case, the harder and flatter the better. After that, I'd suggest sanding, sealing then sanding again, then proceeding with your finish.


----------



## psychoguy42 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks guys this will help me a lot moving forward with what I need to do for the finishing. Really appreciate the input.


----------

